# Florida Knife Laws



## Cthulhu (Apr 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd post this for the Florida folks:

http://www.floridaknifemakers.org/Florida%20Knife%20Laws.htm

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

from the other post there seems to be alot of laws on knives and other bladed weapons in the US but also you guys have some of the softest gun  laws in the western world........whats up with that

thanks

 terry


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 18, 2003)

Actually, gun laws can be strict in the U.S., depending on what state you're in.  That's one problem: no consistency in gun laws form state to state.

Another problem:  criminals don't obey gun laws.

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

do you know where i can find weapon laws for the U.S or the different states on the net, how about weapons such as the balisong are they "legal" there.... what about other training weapons such as katana, kampilan, broad sword are these legal to what extent


thanks

terry


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm sure you could find some stuff on the Internet if you looked for it.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2003)

Once again it'll vary from state to state and possibly from county/city to county/city within the states. It's complicated!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 19, 2003)

most weapons are covered by broad statutory language.  Also, while our society is fairly open on what you may own or possess within your own home LEGAL public carry, concealed or otherwise, is a very different issue.


----------



## argyll (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *do you know where i can find weapon laws for the U.S or the different states on the net *



Here's a good site for U.S. knife laws.

http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/links.htm

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by argyll _
> *Here's a good site for U.S. knife laws.
> 
> http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/links.htm
> ...



A lot of the links pertaining to actual laws seem to be a bit dated, but still interesting.  Thanks!

Cthulhu


----------



## Liam_G (Apr 21, 2003)

... And here's a good site for gun laws ...

http://www.packing.org


Edit: sorry ... probably off-topic.  I added this reply before thinking about it being the 'Knife Arts' forum ...

Regards,
Liam


----------



## moromoro (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks



terry


----------

